# How a Service dog should act.



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Good girl Moxie. You do the title "Service Dog" proud!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

In another class she was in this pose and I was drinking juice and spilled it on her...moxie is not a water dog and does not like to be wet, but she didn't move...She got massive rewards when we left class that day and she knew exactly why!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, I didn't know Moxie was a service dog. Good job Moxie.

Unfortunately on two separate occasions, I have seen people pretending to have a pet dog as a service dog.

Once it was in the resturant I worked at. The dog was so elderly it could barely walk. The patron had convinced the owner that it was a service dog (no vest, no harness, no leash). Obviously it wasn't.

Another time, on a plane, an elderly man and his adult son claimed their doberman was an eye seeing dog. I don't even think the man was blind. The dog could barely heel, and did have a vest, but it looked homemade. I could hear the stewardesses talking saying they knew he was not a service dog, but they had no choice and had to let the dog on the plane. Throughout the trip, the stewardesses had to keep reminding the man to keep the dog out of the aisle.

Sorry that these type of people abuse the system.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful! I hope she is as calm in all situations. I would think a service dog, at least all of those I've been in the company of, have no issues anywhere. How people can train a dog to always be so content and happy in what they are doing, amazes me.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sounds like Moxie is the perfect service dog. You work hard for her and she works hard for you. Well done both of you.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Good for Moxie, and good for you. I believe that this is how all well trained dogs should behave, service dog or not. Which many be one of the reasons that I am so annoyed when I see people trying to pass off their ill behaved pets as "service dogs" simply for them to have access.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Good girl Moxie!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Good for Moxie, and good for you. I believe that this is how all well trained dogs should behave, service dog or not. Which many be one of the reasons that I am so annoyed when I see people trying to pass off their ill behaved pets as "service dogs" simply for them to have access.


You and I so agree on this point!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

They now on airlines require paperwork for PSDs, and no other dogs, which wouldn't help that doberman case.

Also they are not required to wear the vest, I just like Moxie to be clean and look good, so she wears a vest and the vest matches the leash and she wears a gentle leader that is black.

Moxie is not always perfect, but once she has an issue I know...and I don't put her in that situation again. EVER. If she is uncomfortable then I can't be selfish and make her do it, knowing she will just because she loves me. A prime example of this is I took her to the military college and they had a parade with cannons well...she wigged out of course cannons are really loud.

This is the original post:

"I have a question for the owners of smaller service dogs and some of the practices. 

I was at a resturant, with Chevy, several tables away from a woman that had her small dog in a carrier/purse on the table feeding it from her plate on to another plate from the table. 

The waiter had several people complaind about this and when he went to inform her that was not allowed she stated in a very loud voice "This is my service dog and she can be here and I can feed her off of anything I choice to. 

He went to get the manager and he asked if she could not feed it from his plates since he did not think other people would want to eat off of them again. She got into a big huff and put the dog and carrier on the floor and said if anything happened to her it would be their fault. 

When she was getting ready to leave the waiter asked if she would like him to hand her the carrier since she had the dog in her arms and she said that would be a big help. When he bent to get the carrier the dog went off the deep end and barked, growled was showing her teeth, and the manager came over and she said since the waiter got her dog so upset, and she could not do her job she was going to sue the resturant. 

The waiter has been suspended until they find out what can be done. 

Now here I am with mine on the floor, would never think to take a plate and feed her, or have her on the table, but then she is a year old and weights close to 70 lbs. 

Who is in the right the woman with her so called service dog or the resturant for asking her to take her dog off the table, not to feed it and then to leave? 

Sorry I am not sure about this but to me it is more of a purse dog mama that is using the service dog ploy."

Cross posted with permission, feel free to comment on this situation.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

AcesWild said:


> ...Service dogs should not interfere with the business, at all, they should not receive complaints from other patrons, only compliments.
> 
> I am so proud of Moxie and her behavior during classes that can be up to an hour and fifteen minutes long. She has had food thrown AT HER in the dining room and she has left it, she has had people try and pick her up and she has dodged them, she has had other dogs shove their nose up her butt and she has given me the look, the "mama...I'm being good, but that dog better knock it off..."


Hooray Moxie and Hooray for You as well. You two are a very good, responsible team and set a fantastic example.


.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I love these photos of Moxie and your captions. To me, when people pretend that their pets are service dogs, they are not respecting the fine work that service dogs perform.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I actually have never taken pictures of her while she was working or in class. She does really really good like with the test today. As the pen throwing was about to commence she nudged my hand and put her chin on my leg. She wagged her tail going, "Mama will getting angry at accounting solve anything? No!"

I called a trainer today looking for a class for the puppy I'm getting and he was so nice, and I am so excited to start working on a new dog. Moxie is ready to sleep all day and just enjoy the life of luxury.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay for Moxie! She's a good girl.

In regards to the story you posted--I think the restaurant has more right. Seriously, they can get in HUGE trouble for just having a non-service dog in the business (but how are they to verify?). Now having a dog eat off of the plate? Bad.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Exactly!!!

I have no problem handing over Moxie's ID, why wouldn't I? I am so proud of her being accepted into college! So proud of her professionalism and our team work!

The ID...does not in anyway describe my disability....









"I swearz it's not a fake, I rlly r 21"

It just gives us even more credibility as a team, and when Moxie puts her paws up on my leg so I can remove it from her vest, she gets even more praise. (she also does this so I don't have to bend down to get her leash).

If I am going someplace I have never taken her then I goes on the outside on my person so I can easily pull it towards anyone who may need to see it.

I feel that people who are against legit service tags must not really be disabled. This is all the ID needs to look like, no need to state the kind of dog or the disability at all!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Way to go Moxie! 

I bet you're looking forward to getting your puppy! I know you've been waiting a long time! When do you get him/her?

Out of curiosity should service dogs always be under the table at restaurants? I had a professor in college who was blind, and her seeing eye dog always sat beside her chair, but with his head and front legs under the table when we went out, especially at restaurants with booths. Is that frowned upon? He was a BIG dog, so that might have had something to do with it, I don't know though.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

June or August Milly...

and as for where they should be is simple, they shouldn't be in the way....if he isn't in the way by the chair then that is considered okay. Sometimes Moxie has to be by the chair if I am sitting at a stool especially. 

I am looking forward to a larger dog. because then I won't have to bend down so much. Moxie is certainly travel sized for my convenience, but I will not be traveling as much and will be living in a house, so a larger dog...is okay.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Kudos to you and Moxie, for doing it right! Moxie is certainly a very special little girl


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If you check the Public Access test it tells you where the dog should be. Size has a lot to do with position at times.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, the public access test isn't required but it should be and it is a great resource and guide.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

The worst part about your story in the restaurant is the fact that that poor waiter got suspended. I mean, I guess if he provoked the dog then he deserves it, but more than likely the dog was just silly and he had to be punished for that woman's ill judgment.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Exactly! That's what I thought! The poor waiter was just trying to help!

If I were the waiter I would counter sue for fraud and lost time at work. I mean really, what else can they do?


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

You and Moxie sound like a great and responsible team... and you're both cute to boot 

People like that woman in the restaurant with the "faux service dog"... I know I can't say that so OK, I'll say with the "ill trained "service" dog" are one of my biggest worries. Had Moxie been in the restaurant as well, she would have been looked at in a bad way because of that woman's dog behaviour. People would have wondered, even if little Moxie was the epitomy of "Servicehood". Those people give legitimate a black mark because they don't have to prove the status of the dog and use that defence.

I'm glad Moxie and you can be the black mark eraser


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

moxie and I were just at a tailor we are considering a dress for me ad a matching vest (from the fabric) for her.

for my graduation they do not wear caps and gowns, girls wear white dresses and guys wear white tuxs!

The seamstress was so nice let Moxie sniff every tape measure before she took measurements, Moxie is used to me taking measurements and behaved really well of course, but I just thought it was nice how much care she took with my little girl!


----------

